# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Η NOVA (NETMED) στην FORTHNET προς 490 εκ. Euro

## nc

*Forthnet A.E.*

*Ανακοίνωση*
Σε συνέχεια της από 10 Απριλίου 2008 ανακοίνωσής της, η FORTHNET Α.Ε. (στο εξής η «Εταιρεία» ή η «Forthnet») ανακοινώνει τα ακόλουθα:

Ι. Εξαγορά
1. Στις 14 Απριλίου 2008, υπέγραψε σύμβαση (στο εξής η «Σύμβαση Αγοραπωλησίας») με τις εταιρείες MYRIAD INTERNATIONAL HOLDING B.V. (στο εξής η «MIH») και TELETYPOS CYPRUS LIMITED (στο εξής από κοινού με την ΜΙΗ οι «Πωλητές») για την εξαγορά (στο εξής η «Εξαγορά») του συνόλου των μετοχών των αλλοδαπών εταιρειών NETMED Ν.V. και INTERVISION (SERVICES) B.V. (στο εξής οι «Εξαγοραζόμενες Εταιρείες») έναντι συνολικού ανταλλάγματος ίσου προς την επιχειρηματική αξία (enterprise value) των Εξαγοραζόμενων Εταιρειών ύψους 490.000.000 Ευρώ βάσει των οικονομικών καταστάσεών τους με ημερομηνία 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 (στο εξής το «Αντάλλαγμα»). Η εκ των Εξαγοραζόμενων Eταιρειών, NETMED N.V., αποτελεί τη μητρική των, μεταξύ άλλων εταιρειών, NETMED HELLAS A.E. και MULTICHOICE HELLAS A.E. οι οποίες παρέχουν υπηρεσίες συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης στην Ελλάδα και στην Κύπρο.
2. Η ολοκλήρωση της Εξαγοράς, η οποία αναμένεται να πραγματοποιηθεί μέσω νεοσυσταθησόμενης 100% θυγατρικής της Forthnet (στο εξής η «Νέα Εταιρεία»), τελεί υπό ορισμένες αιρέσεις, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της έγκρισης της Εξαγοράς και της έμμεσης αλλαγής ελέγχου συνδεδεμένων με τη NETMED N.V. επιχειρήσεων από της αρμόδιες αρχές στην Ελλάδα και στην Κύπρο, καθώς και της έγκρισης της αύξησης του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της Forthnet από την Έκτακτη Γενική Συνέλευση των μετόχων της Εταιρείας (στο εξής η «ΕΓΣ»).
ΙΙ. Χρηματοδότηση της Εξαγοράς
Τα κεφάλαια για την καταβολή του Ανταλλάγματος θα προέλθουν από της ακόλουθες πηγές:
1. Από την αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της Forthnet με δικαίωμα προτίμησης υπέρ των παλαιών μετόχων της και δικαίωμα προεγγραφής (στο εξής η «Αύξηση»), μέσω της οποίας θα επιδιωχθεί η άντληση μέχρι 300.000.000 Ευρώ, τα οποία στη συνέχεια θα διατεθούν στη Νέα Εταιρεία. Προς το σκοπό αυτό, εντός των προσεχών ημερών το Δ.Σ. της Forthnet θα συγκαλέσει την ΕΓΣ.
2. Από μακροπρόθεσμο τραπεζικό δανεισμό, που θα λάβει τη μορφή ομολογιακού δανείου το οποίο θα εκδοθεί από την Νέα Εταιρεία. Η Forthnet έχει συμφωνήσει της βασικούς όρους χρηματοδότησης με όμιλο Ελληνικών Τραπεζών.
Τέλος, η εκ των βασικών μετόχων της Forthnet, Forgendo Limited, η οποία κατέχει ποσοστό 21% του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου και των δικαιωμάτων ψήφου της Εταιρείας, δεσμεύτηκε να ψηφίσει υπέρ της Αύξησης και να συμμετάσχει σε αυτήν καταβάλλοντας μέχρι 300.000.000 Ευρώ.
Χρηματοοικονομικός Σύμβουλος της Εταιρίας για την Εξαγορά είναι η Merrill Lynch.

http://www.ase.gr/content/gr/Announceme ... id=68158#0

----------


## ALTAiR

Και τι σημαίνει όλο αυτό Χρήστο, ότι απλά άλλαξε χέρια το Νοβα ή ότι θα έχω και Νόβα μέσω του ντάμπλ πλέυ που έχω?

----------


## nc

> Και τι σημαίνει όλο αυτό Χρήστο, ότι απλά άλλαξε χέρια το Νοβα ή ότι θα έχω και Νόβα μέσω του ντάμπλ πλέυ που έχω?


Oπως σε όλη την Ευρώπη και εδώ δρομολογούνται εξελίξεις. Εντός 2008 αναμένονται αρκετά πράγματα:

1. Triple play από Forthnet και ΟΤΕ.
2. Δορυφορική πλατφόρμα στα πρότυπα της NOVA από τον ΟΤΕ μέσω της θυγατρικής Hellas SAT. Αναμένετε σημαντική μείωση τιμών στα δορυφορικά πακέτα.
3. Επίγεια ψηφιακή (δοκιμαστική ???) εκπομπή από τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.

Ηρθε η ώρα της παροχής ενοποιημένων υπηρεσίων και έντασης του ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αναμένετε σημαντική μείωση τιμών στα δορυφορικά πακέτα.


Εγώ έχω δορυφορικό πιάτο και βγάζω 2 δορυφόρους χρόνια τώρα, αλλά 50κάτι ευρώ το μήνα δε τα δίνω.
Αν γίνει προσιτό το πακέτο θα το πάρω.
Όμως δε το βλέπω να γίνεται αυτό που λες γιατί είναι μονοπώλιο, όσο είναι μονοπώλιο ...
Εκτός αν όπως λες γίνει το τριπλε πλέυ από την οτενετ.

Ας περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμη!!!

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Eγω για single play ξερω  ::

----------


## nc

> Oπως σε όλη την Ευρώπη και εδώ δρομολογούνται εξελίξεις. Εντός 2008 αναμένονται αρκετά πράγματα:
> 
> 1. Triple play από Forthnet και ΟΤΕ.
> 2. Δορυφορική πλατφόρμα στα πρότυπα της NOVA από τον ΟΤΕ μέσω της θυγατρικής Hellas SAT. Αναμένετε σημαντική μείωση τιμών στα δορυφορικά πακέτα.
> 3. Επίγεια ψηφιακή (δοκιμαστική ???) εκπομπή από τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.
> 
> Ηρθε η ώρα της παροχής ενοποιημένων υπηρεσίων και έντασης του ανταγωνισμού.



Ιδού τα ΚΑΛΑ ΝΕΑ:

*ΟΤΕ @ 17/4* http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 502953.htm

----------


## gadgetakias

Για SDSL έχει ακουστεί τίποτα?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για SDSL έχει ακουστεί τίποτα?


Ναι έχει η Vivodi εδώ και 3 χρόνια αλλά κόβει κ....ς. Καμία σχέση όμως με αντίστοιχα 2/2Mbit Hellascom κυκλώματα σε τιμή. Σαφώς ποιο λογικές τιμές αλλά και πάλι λιγοστό BW

Αυτό που περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε είναι άλλα. VDSL/VDSL2 καθώς και FTTH. Τα αλλά είναι ... μια από τα ίδια. 
Το όμως κυριότερο είναι οι αποστάσεις από τα κέντρα μας να γίνουν όντως last mile και όχι last 4 miles ενώ ταυτόχρονα και το attenuation να μην είναι last 40Km. 

Αλήθεια γνωρίζει κανείς του κλάδου τι γνώμη έχουν οι provider για τα neighborhood Dslams  ::

----------


## ice

Aύξηση κεφαλαίου 300 εκατ. ευρώ
Τα σχέδια της Forthnet για την αξιοποίηση της Nova


Το σκεπτικό της απόφασης για την εξαγορά της Netmed έθεσε επί τάπητος το ΔΣ της Forthnet, προκειμένου να προχωρήσει η έκτακτη γενική συνέλευση των μετόχων για την αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίουκατά 300 εκατ. ευρώ.

Στην έκθεση του ΔΣ, που δημοσιεύεται την Μ.Πέμπτη στη Ναυτεμπορική, παρουσιάζεται το σκεπτικό της απόφασης εξαγοράς και μεταξύ άλλων τονίζεται:

«Η Forthnet κατέχει σήμερα ηγετική θέση μεταξύ των εναλλακτικών παρόχων και κατατάσσεται πρώτη μεταξύ των ανταγωνιστών με μερίδιο περίπου 20% στην αγορά ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, ενώ έχει σχεδιάσει και εφαρμόζει το επενδυτικό της πλάνο βασισμένο στην Αδεσμοποίητη Πρόσβαση στον Τοπικό Βρόγχο».

»Κατά συνέπεια, η Forthnet αναμένεται να παρουσιάσει σύντομα βελτίωση στη λειτουργική της κερδοφορία. Ο Όμιλος NetMed, μέσω των NMH και MCH, αποτελεί το μοναδικό πάροχο υπηρεσιών ψηφιακής συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης στην Ελλάδα, τομέας που παρουσιάζει χαμηλή διείσδυση σε σχέση με τον Ευρωπαϊκό μέσο όρο με την απουσία ανταγωνισμού από παρόχους καλωδιακής τηλεόρασης και απομακρυσμένο κίνδυνο από ανταγωνιστικές πλατφόρμες».

»Επιπλέον, η MCH έχει εξασφαλίσει τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο υψηλής ποιότητας και έχει την προοπτική να δημιουργήσει σημαντική πρόσθετη αξία μέσω της πρόσφατης εφαρμογής κλιμακούμενης τιμολογιακής πολιτικής ανά προσφερόμενο προϊόν. Ο συνδυασμός των επιχειρηματικών δραστηριοτήτων της Forthnet και του Όμίλου NetMed Group θα έχουν την προοπτική δημιουργίας πρόσθετης αξίας και θα αντιπροσωπεύουν μια ιδιαίτερη επενδυτική ευκαιρία, σε σύγκριση με τον υπόλοιπο τομέα Τηλεπικοινωνιών-Μέσων Ενημέρωσης-Τεχνολογίας στην Ευρώπη».

Στους παράγοντες που συμβάλουν στην προοπτική δημιουργίας πρόσθετης αξίας αναφέρεται μεταξύ άλλων το γεγονός ότι στην Ελλάδα «η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση παρουσιάζει σήμερα χαμηλή διείσδυση συγκρινόμενη με άλλες αγορές στην Ευρώπη. Η Forthnet θεωρεί ότι η ανάπτυξη σήμερα είναι περιορισμένη λόγω των τιμολογιακών στρατηγικών που ακολουθούσε η NedMed».

Η Forthnet έχει λάβει δεσμευτικούς όρους για την χορήγηση μακροπρόθεσμου ομολογιακού δανείου ύψους μέχρι 245 εκατ. ευρώ από όμιλο τραπεζών. Η χρηματοδότηση αυτή προϋποθέτει την έγκριση της προτεινόμενης αύξησης του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου από τη γενική συνέλευση η οποία προσδιορίστηκε για την 14η Μαΐου.

Η αραβικών συμφερόντων Forgendo με 21% έχει εγγυηθεί το σύνολο του ποσού της αύξησης, εφόσον κάποιοι από τους υπολοίπους μετόχους δεν ακολουθήσουν.

Το Ίδρυμα Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας (ελέγχει το 6,21%) έχει ενημερώσει την εταιρεία ότι ενδέχεται να πουλήσει ορισμένα από τα δικαιώματα προτίμησης προκειμένου να χρηματοδοτήσει τη συμμετοχή του στην αύξηση.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## avel

> Αναμένετε σημαντική μείωση τιμών στα δορυφορικά πακέτα.


Οπως αναμέναμε, όταν εμφανίστηκε ο Alpha digital και έσπασε, υποτίθεται, το μονοπώλιο;

/me κρατάει μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## Vigor

Όπου να ναι έρχεται. Αν και είναι ήδη ξεπερασμένη η είδηση, την παραθέτω για το ιστορικό της συμφωνίας πώλησης.




> 13/08/08 10:47
> Μειώθηκε το ποσοστό του ΙΤΕ
> *Στο 34% η συμμετοχή της Emirates στην Forthnet μετά την αύξηση κεφαλαίου*
> 
> Αθήνα
> 
> Σε 33,89% από 25,64% αυξήθηκε η έμμεση συμμετοχή της Εmirates Ιnternational Τelecommunications στην Forthnet μετά την ολοκλήρωση της αύξησης κεφαλαίου και την κάλυψη αδιάθετων μετοχών από τους Αραβες οι οποίοι είναι οι βασικοί μέτοχοι της εταιρείας.
> 
> Η Εmirates ενεργεί και για λογαριασμό των θυγατρικών της, Forgendo και Εmirates Ιnternational Τelecommunications (Μalta). Η Εmirates δεν υποχρεούται να υποβάλει δημόσια πρόταση επειδή ξεπέρασε το 33,33%, καθώς η αύξηση του ποσοστού της προήλθε από αδιάθετες μετοχές. 
> ...


Πηγή: in.gr

----------

